# MCAT Is Going To Terminate! Please Vote Your View In The Poll...



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

Please vote your answer in the poll. Thanks.

Click Here for the Poll Question


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Well final decision is pending. Report is complete and final thing is Public . Government ask to Public and what majority say as majority is authority


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@maryyum: Who says that they will ask public? They are not going to ask anyone. They just make decisions and announce it.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> @maryyum: Who says that they will ask public? They are not going to ask anyone. They just make decisions and announce it.


means mcat khatam ho gia ????????????
are u sure ??????????
r you not in medical college ??????///

- - - Updated - - -



maryyum said:


> Well final decision is pending. Report is complete and final thing is Public . Government ask to Public and what majority say as majority is authority


maryam mcat khatm ho gia ????????????:?

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah-khan said:


> Please vote your answer in the poll. Thanks.
> 
> Click Here for the Poll Question


yr mcat khatm ho gya ???????????

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah-khan said:


> @maryyum: Who says that they will ask public? They are not going to ask anyone. They just make decisions and announce it.


yr khatm ho gya mcat ??????????


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@shaheen1100:

On 20 September, 2014, Punjab Education Committee declared that MCAT and ECAT would be abolished from the coming year (2015). Now, they are only waiting for the approval from Shehbaz Sharif. So, there are 90% chances that MCAT will be abolished from 2015.

I am 3rd year MBBS student at Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore. I am concerned about this decision because I think if MCAT is abolished, it would become very difficult for my younger brother to take admission to some Government Medical College of Punjab.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> @shaheen1100:
> 
> On 20 September, 2014, Punjab Education Committee declared that MCAT and ECAT would be abolished from the coming year (2015). Now, they are only waiting for the approval from Shehbaz Sharif. So, there are 90% chances that MCAT will be abolished from 2015.
> 
> I am 3rd year MBBS student at Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore. I am concerned about this decision because I think if MCAT is abolished, it would become very difficult for my younger brother to take admission to some Government Medical College of Punjab.


and whatt about other students who have low score in fsc ants to become a doctor ????????????

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah-khan said:


> @shaheen1100:
> 
> On 20 September, 2014, Punjab Education Committee declared that MCAT and ECAT would be abolished from the coming year (2015). Now, they are only waiting for the approval from Shehbaz Sharif. So, there are 90% chances that MCAT will be abolished from 2015.
> 
> I am 3rd year MBBS student at Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore. I am concerned about this decision because I think if MCAT is abolished, it would become very difficult for my younger brother to take admission to some Government Medical College of Punjab.


tell bhai 
tell ??????????
you should poll that mcat wouldnt be abolished


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@shaheen1100:

Brother I got 920 marks in F.Sc and 1042 in MCAT. If MCAT were not there, it would have been impossible for me to make my way towards any Government Medical College of Punjab. Therefore, I support the view that MCAT should be continued.

If MCAT is abolished, the only way to get admission will be to score 980+ marks in F.Sc. That is really a hard job for most of the students. Moreover, I have myself witnessed many cases of corruption in F.Sc exams.

Therefore, I support the view that MCAT should not be abolished. But I think, they are not going to be concerned about students' views. They have to see their own interests and then declare whatever is pleasing to them.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> @shaheen1100:
> 
> Brother I got 920 marks in F.Sc and 1042 in MCAT. If MCAT were not there, it would have been impossible for me to make my way towards any Government Medical College of Punjab. Therefore, I support the view that MCAT should be continued.
> 
> ...


and ie =f there decision is that student should score well in fsc then what ???????
how i,ll become a doctor ??????

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah-khan said:


> @shaheen1100:
> 
> Brother I got 920 marks in F.Sc and 1042 in MCAT. If MCAT were not there, it would have been impossible for me to make my way towards any Government Medical College of Punjab. Therefore, I support the view that MCAT should be continued.
> 
> ...


bro can u guide me in my career making decision /
if u don,t mind 







and free at this time ????/////////


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@shaheen1100:

Sorry brother, I am unable to get your point? First tell me do you agree with my views regarding MCAT ?

- - - Updated - - -

This is the MCAT group on Facebook with thousands of students. You can also discuss your problems there.

Click Here to See the Facebook Group


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> @shaheen1100:
> 
> Sorry brother, I am unable to get your point? First tell me do you agree with my views regarding MCAT ?
> 
> ...


i agree with you but don,t u want to guide me ????????


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> i agree with you but don,t u want to guide me ????????


I will try my best but I think my knowledge about other fields is not that much.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

MCAT should not be abolished.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> I will try my best but I think my knowledge about other fields is not that much.


but try to kro

- - - Updated - - -



AhmadT said:


> MCAT should not be abolished.


mjy just itna puchna h k mbbs /bds k bd sb s best field knsi h ??????????
becz i have missed my all aims


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

abdullah-khan said:


> @maryyum: Who says that they will ask public? They are not going to ask anyone. They just make decisions and announce it.


Well Its our Law that say . Its depend upon our government they will follow it or not :speechless:


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> mjy just itna puchna h k mbbs /bds k bd sb s best field knsi h ??????????
> becz i have missed my all aims


After MBBS and BDS, best fields are:

DVM (Doctor of Veterinary Medicine)
Pharm D (Doctor of Pharmacy)
DPT (Doctor of Physiotherapy)


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> After MBBS and BDS, best fields are:
> 
> DVM (Doctor of Veterinary Medicine)
> Pharm D (Doctor of Pharmacy)
> DPT (Doctor of Physiotherapy)


ok yr mcat k bay m koi fresh news btao 
plz as u r medical student know better about it .


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> ok yr mcat k bay m koi fresh news btao
> plz as u r medical student know better about it .


I read some news in some Facebook Groups. These news were cuttings from Newspapers but the names of the Newspapers were not given.

According to these news, MCAT is NOT going to be abolished. *Thank God*


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> I read some news in some Facebook Groups. These news were cuttings from Newspapers but the names of the Newspapers were not given.
> 
> According to these news, MCAT is NOT going to be abolished. *Thank God*


I just hope that this news comes out to be true.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

jaise he final decision aye mjy inform kr dna 
plz 
n ksi time free hty ho 
mjy kch puchna tha


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> I read some news in some Facebook Groups. These news were cuttings from Newspapers but the names of the Newspapers were not given.
> 
> According to these news, MCAT is NOT going to be abolished. *Thank God*


ab kia fresh news hain ????????????


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@shaheen1100:

I think it's now confirmed that MCAT is not going to be abolished. One more thing that PMDC announced is that now in every medical college 50% seats will be for boys and 50% will be for girls. This decision will decrease the merit for boys while increase it for girls. So, boys will now require overall less aggregate as compared to girls to get admission in the same medical college, I guess.


Some say the 50-50 seats system will be applicable from this year while others say that it will be applicable from the next year. Most probably, this system will be applicable from next year, as some boys said they have confirmed from UHS office.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes it will be implemented from next year inshaallah...:thumbsup:


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> @shaheen1100:
> 
> I think it's now confirmed that MCAT is not going to be abolished. One more thing that PMDC announced is that now in every medical college 50% seats will be for boys and 50% will be for girls. This decision will decrease the merit for boys while increase it for girls. So, boys will now require overall less aggregate as compared to girls to get admission in the same medical college, I guess.
> 
> ...


ap k bhai ka aggregate ktna h ???????


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> ap k bhai ka aggregate ktna h ???????


His 1st year result will be out in a few days. So, he will sit in MCAT next year IN'SHA'ALLAH. I guess, his aggregate will be something around 86%.


----------



## Ehsan-Ul-Haq (Sep 29, 2014)

I have got 944. Can i take admission in public sector other than lahore next year? I got 783 in mcat this year and dont want to take admission in private.


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

Ehsan-Ul-Haq said:


> I have got 944. Can i take admission in public sector other than lahore next year? I got 783 in mcat this year and dont want to take admission in private.


You have good marks in F.Sc but low score in MCAT means it is not possible for you to get admission this year. My best recommendation for you is:

Improve any one or two subjects of F.Sc in which you think you can score better and take MCAT next year again.

In this way, my experience says that IN'SHA'ALLAH, you will surely get admission next year in a public sector medical college. My best wishes are with you.

(up to you)


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> You have good marks in F.Sc but low score in MCAT means it is not possible for you to get admission this year. My best recommendation for you is:
> 
> Improve any one or two subjects of F.Sc in which you think you can score better and take MCAT next year again.
> 
> ...


mjy b guide kr do bhai


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> mjy b guide kr do bhai


I have myself got admission after repeating. Therefore, I always advise students to at least try one more time before giving up. About 20-30% of students getting admission in medical colleges are repeaters.

So, my advice is same for all. If first time you can't make your way, try at least one more time and come with more hard work.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> I have myself got admission after repeating. Therefore, I always advise students to at least try one more time before giving up. About 20-30% of students getting admission in medical colleges are repeaters.
> 
> So, my advice is same for all. If first time you can't make your way, try at least one more time and come with more hard work.


bahi but do u know about my record ?????

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah-khan said:


> I have myself got admission after repeating. Therefore, I always advise students to at least try one more time before giving up. About 20-30% of students getting admission in medical colleges are repeaters.
> 
> So, my advice is same for all. If first time you can't make your way, try at least one more time and come with more hard work.


ok first u tell me that what i syour sessiom in aimc

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah-khan said:


> I have myself got admission after repeating. Therefore, I always advise students to at least try one more time before giving up. About 20-30% of students getting admission in medical colleges are repeaters.
> 
> So, my advice is same for all. If first time you can't make your way, try at least one more time and come with more hard work.


i have done my fsc since 2012 nad now m studying bio technology


----------



## Ehsan-Ul-Haq (Sep 29, 2014)

I have applied for 4 private medical colleges.And giving improvement exam next month. If MCAT Abolishes then i will try to take admission next year.Otherwise going to private institute. Thanks for reply.


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

shaheen1100 said:


> i have done my fsc since 2012 nad now m studying bio technology


Ok. Good.


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdullah-khan said:


> Ok. Good.


??????????
i want to become a doctor .
thats it 
i dont know the scope of bio tech 
and i think i am wasting time since 2012
now what should i do 
tell me the brief solution please

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah-khan said:


> Ok. Good.


apka knse year k ho ??????


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@shaheen1100:

Dear, you can chat with me at this email:

*[email protected]*

I check this email regularly. Bit difficult to come here again and again.

Thanks.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

So MCAT has finally ended.. this is what I just heard on TV... law minister Rana mashood just said... they say its ended because the education system of Punjab hasi improved!!! WOW....
They have even fixed a quota system.... 1o% for poor children... and I know what's gonna happen... that will be taken by minister's children....


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

An incredibly stupid decision.

What this does is ensure that VERY FEW Alevel students get in, fewer than before which is saying something. The reason being, Alevel students only get a fixed percentage or marks, meaning an A* is 90, and an A is 85, making the total out of 1100. Meaning if a student doesn't have straight A*, which would get him 990/1100, he can't get admission into medical, getting straight A*'s is an absurd task, pretty much impossible but for the top 0.1% of Alevel students. I don't think i need to explain how Alevels is the tougher course out of the different boards in Pakistan.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

blamonster said:


> An incredibly stupid decision.
> 
> What this does is ensure that VERY FEW Alevel students get in, fewer than before which is saying something. The reason being, Alevel students only get a fixed percentage or marks, meaning an A* is 90, and an A is 85, making the total out of 1100. Meaning if a student doesn't have straight A*, which would get him 990/1100, he can't get admission into medical, getting straight A*'s is an absurd task, pretty much impossible but for the top 0.1% of Alevel students. I don't think i need to explain how Alevels is the tougher course out of the different boards in Pakisitan.


Totall agreement....:?


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

aneyk said:


> So MCAT has finally ended.. this is what I just heard on TV... law minister Rana mashood just said... they say its ended because the education system of Punjab hasi improved!!! WOW....
> They have even fixed a quota system.... 1o% for poor children... and I know what's gonna happen... that will be taken by minister's children....


Yes, you are right about the news. I am in contact with some F.Sc teachers who are always seeking for latest news of such kind. Some final decisions are yet to be taken and confirmed. In other words, there are about 90% chances that MCAT will be abolished. This decision is really horrible for most of the students.

If MCAT is not there, are they going to rely on F.Sc result! Let me give you a brief picture of what is happening in F.Sc these days...

If you know thousands of F.Sc students recorded their protest in front of Board Office Lahore and Governor House two days back. This protest was held because majority of the students got very less marks in F.Sc first year in the result recently declared. Brilliant students who did not commit any single mistake in their papers also got very poor grades for no reason. On rechecking it was found that very terrible sort of checking was done, terrible means *students got big zeros for their 100% correct answers*.

My younger brother is one of the victim, he got 449/550 marks in F.Sc first year when he was actually expecting some 480 marks. He got 87/100 in English and 95/100 in Physics. These marks are up to his expectations. But he got very low in Chemistry, Biology and Urdu. He got his papers rechecked and told me that most of his 100% correct answers were crossed and given zero for no reason. Now what's this! Is this the robust system they are going to rely on if MCAT is abolished! Just a big sick thing to hear....


----------



## gorgeous kat (Nov 3, 2014)

plz inform me as anyone gets any news related to mcat 2015?


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

gorgeous kat said:


> plz inform me as anyone gets any news related to mcat 2015?


All we can say at present is that there are high chances of MCAT being abolished from 2015. We can't say anything with surety. They keep on changing their decisions. Even if they say something will happen, we are unsure whether that will actually happen or not. Quota system is such an example.


----------



## ahmedjadoon (Sep 25, 2015)

So MCAT is not demolished. That's good.


----------

